# HMPK Galaxy Koi x Blue Marble HMPK



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Permission to double post

Started a new thread because the images all got removed from the other and it was a bit of a mess.
Male:








Female :









15/06/2020 - Added male to the spawning tank and added female in a jar in the spawning tank a few hours later
16/06/2020 - Released the female and they started spawning 30 mins after. They finished spawning after about 4 hours
17/06/2020 - Fry hatched were all hatched at about 3am

I can't remember when they became free swimming but the fry are 8 days old now and i thought there were only 50 fry but i counted 150-200 when i moved them into their grow out tank at 6 days old








The sponge filter is temporary and I'll start raising the water level slowly with every water change. There are a couple of fry which dont seem to have grown at all but i would say 97% of them are a good size already and their tails and pectoral fins are already visible


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful, that grow out tank looks like paradise for fry!


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Dude, your male is amazing!!!!


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm not really expecting any f1 fry to like my male since im breeding 2 bettas with the marble gene but im really hoping to get some nice koi patterns in the f2 fry hopefully in about 12 months


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

So I havent yet figured out what f1 and f2 mean, are those generations?


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Cool! I like your tank set up! Good luck with the span!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful pair! I just spawned my blue marbles, too! Fry are 9 days old currently. If you ever want to trade in the future, let me know!


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

CosmicSyringe said:


> So I havent yet figured out what f1 and f2 mean, are those generations?


Yep F1 and F2 are generations


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Im thinking if i should add salt to my bbs eggs so I dont have to stay measuring out the right amount of salt each time. Most of the bbs eggs with salt mixes are 3g of eggs and 47g of salt so if I work with that ratio would it be a good idea?


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Not visible in that picture but some fry are starting to grow their ventral fins already and I think they're strong enough and big enough now so I'll raise the water level from 9 and a half inches by another 4 inches till the tank is full over the next few days
I just measured them briefly and all of the fry except for like 2 tiny ones, are 0.25-0.3 inches at 11 days old. I know growth depends on a lot of things but according to the betta fry chart you've probably already seen, they're slightly ahead which is a good thing right?


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

￼


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

How does your camera focus on them they are so tiny!


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

fishowner550 said:


> How does your camera focus on them they are so tiny!


I can't even take a clear photo of the full tank as you can see but if i sit down for an hour trying to take a picture i get lucky sometimes


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Fry just turned 2 weeks old and the biggest fry is already starting to get a bit aggressive


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Ventral fins started growing


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

16 days old


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Amazing pictures


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

I can't get any good pictures anymore but there are a lot of fry that have like a blue rim pattern going on


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

You can see the blue pattern better in this picture


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Fry are now 26 days old and I'm feeding them BBS, Frozen daphnia, frozen bloodworms and occasionally some flakes when they need a smaller feeding. 2 fry have started to develop some blue spots just like their mother which is cool to see but I'm not sure if they stay or just fade after a few days (this is the best pic i can take of the spotty fry) this guy only has 2 spots but this morning they werent so faint that they were barely visible and now they already show a lot more so im guessing he's going to become spottier soon








I also might have to separate some fry because they're always flaring and being aggressive. I've also noticed that in this spawn and my spawn last year, the first fry that i had to separate were always the darkest fry
pic of the guy i might separate soon:








And a picture of one of the smaller fry:








aaand another pic of one fry that has a purple body and a red face even though it barely shows on camera


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Tank after i put away the sponge filter and bbs hatchery because i no longer need them


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Sooooo many fry. That's incredible!


----------



## dec1mallll (Aug 15, 2020)

It's so cool! Your male and female is superb. I hope you got a good and healthy young betta!

Sent from my CPH1937 using Tapatalk


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

I can't get any pics of this guy but im hoping that he keeps his blue rim pattern


----------



## Phoenix Rosetails (Aug 8, 2020)

Oh wow I can definitely see it! I'm loving following this spawn, how stunning. They look really proud and healthy.


----------



## Betta Aquatik (May 30, 2020)

I think this is one of the coolest stages in betta fry development. They should show there true colors soon. The marble gene is a tough one as well, some of my most prized blue rims have turned complety blue after spawning.


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

I can't get rid of this grid so im just going to have to post it like this




He still is a bit small but i jarred the first male at 6 weeks old


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Pictures of 4 fry, for some reason they all turned solid blue after jarring but its probably just a coincidence (7 out of 8 fry turned blue the day after jarring)


----------

